# transducer cable



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

Are there adaptors that will allow the connection of a different brand of fishfinder to the installed transducer.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://airmartechnology.com/uploads/SpecApps/airmaremea_mixandmatch_cable_12x18_poster_MR.pdf



I Googled "Transducer adaptors" and got several hits like this one...


----------

